# TC composition competition - round 3 VOTING



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

This round we received 3 entries. Please give your vote to whichever entry you wish to.

http://www.sundayclub.com/TCCOMP3/entries.html

Good luck to all the entrants.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry I messed up the poll duration (didn't set one) and can't edit it. Voting will stop this time next week.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Entry #1 for me. Also liked #3, but thought #1 suited the parameters better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

Unfortunately I haven’t really been around to participate in further rounds, but when I get back from my holiday I will be able to contribute more. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll take entry no. 3. It was by far the most interesting/diverse of the three and the only one I wanted 2nds on.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I chose _Entry #1_. A joyful small piece in the style of the composers of the Classical period.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Entry #1 for me.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

Entry 3 for me,


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

nearly everyone's last chance to vote, as it closes soon.

Thanks to all who have participated


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, the voting is now closed.

The winner is entry 3, by EdwardBast - congratulations!


----------

